# Dangerous Golf Tank Top



## la_lucha (Jan 14, 2014)

I was recently perusing that unmentionable online auction site looking for some bargain clothing to spend my Christmas Money on. I came across the usual worn once T-shirts, trousers shoes etc as was to be expected. Being a little tightfisted I limited my search to Â£5 and under. 

    After an hour or so I happened across a brand new, with tags Tank Top by Dangerous Golf. A brand that until that point I had not heard of. Now with just an hour to go this was priced at just Â£3 with bids. Worth a punt I thought. I entered my maximum bid Â£8.51 and began my research into Dangerous Golf so I could consider if needs be bidding up to Â£10.01 if I liked what I read. 

   Well I discovered that Dangerous Golf was started in 2012 by a chap called Dean who resides on the Isle Of Man. Deans main occupation is teaching, but he thought he would try to introduce a modern brand of clothing to the Manx Courses and thus began Dangerous Golf. The website is terribly old fashioned and you can tell this is as much a hobby for Dean as a business.

   So back to the Auction, liking what I had read I sat ready as the auction neared the end ready to bid up at the last moment. However there was no competition and I won the Top for just Â£8.50 including postage.

    I was chuffed when the postman rolled up just three days later and delivered my new Top. It came well packaged with tags as advertised. The design is Grey with Orange lines forming a diamond pattern with a little chap having just whacked a 160 yard 7 iron to 10 feet (I may be speculating on this part) as the motif. It's a medium weight (although the advert states heavyweight) and ideal for wearing on the course as a result. The arm holes could be a little larger but they are not overly restrictive which is pleasing. It has Dangerous Golf written in large font on the hem but this is quite discreet due to the placement.

   Personally I am not a fan of the 80's comic book style font that is used in the Dangerous Golf branding, but it is discreetly placed. 

  The sizing is perhaps a little small so I would recommend sizing up by one for a looser fit. 

Overall I am chuffed with my purchase and will be looking to support this small company in the future. Good quality clothing a sensible prices.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 14, 2014)

Good review, Have seen them on crazy golf deals e mails that I seem to get. They are often having sales and look decent bits of clobber. Now you have said its good value it definitely one to consider.


----------



## la_lucha (Jan 14, 2014)

I got a pair of trousers too. 36R and they are more like 34/35 long. But they do look ok on. Suits me because I'm about 35 inch waist at the moment. I was a bit worried by the amount of material as they look like drainpipes on the hanger, but again they look good on.

ps how do I sign up for this crazy golf emails thingy?


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Jan 14, 2014)

That really is a poor website, from what I can tell, you're unable to create a basket of goods rather than just one at a time through Paypal.


----------



## DangerousDeano (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback on the website, this is something we are working on and we hope to have a brand-new website up and running by the spring.  As highlighted in the original post we are not quite as bit as Nike yet, however the products seem to be going down really well - good job I am not an IT teacher ......


----------



## DangerousDeano (Jan 14, 2014)

We often have deals with crazygolfdeals.co.uk.  Just need to sign up with your email address.


----------

